# HyperX Cloud Headset..And My OnBoard Audio... i need Help !



## Raikiriii (Dec 21, 2014)

*Sup Guys i just bought My first Hi-Fi GamingHeadset .... The HyperX Cloud .. i read a lot of reviews and they all say that its good specially for its price Range ! *








----------

I Heard From *Logan* From *TekSyndicate *that this headset work really great with MSI Gaming mobo's with AudioBoost !





I Have The *MSI Z87-G45 *Gaming Motherboard.. AND Iam using the headset with the onBoard Audio that comes with it..








It Got *AudioBoost [Realtek ALC1150 + OPA1652Amp + GoldenJack's]* That Support up to 600Ohms Speakers ! and it amplify and filter the Audio Quite well as i read in The mobo Reviews 



How ever i am running the latest Audio Drivers From MSI And It *simply Sucks ! *














it doesn't have any options in it even an EQ ! And it reads anything i plug into it  as speakers not headphones! 



....it wasn't like that before i mean the options... ,but i cant tell about the audioQuality cuz i never used it ,i was using _*a USB Headset all the time..*_





*So Hope u help me What should i do ? *







-Give me good drivers ?
-or tell me things i dont know ?

,,etc..



just help PLZ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






PS*:My Case is Noisy ! [Lot of fans and an OC'ed GPU]

PS**:I dont use the front case jacks.. only the back board one's..

PS***;I read a lot about the Modern OnBoard audio and lots says its good for gaming and u dont need a SoundCard....


----------



## Raikiriii (Dec 22, 2014)

up ?


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 22, 2014)

You probably need a newer version or you installed the wrong driver. I always remember RealTek devices having a EQ, even my ALC898 does.

I'm also running version 6.0.1.6657




Normally it's the Vendor driver that works best, buy maybe giving raw Realtek drivers a try might work instead: http://www.realtek.com/downloads/do...=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false


----------



## Raikiriii (Dec 22, 2014)

*IAM USING THE LATEST DRIVERS FROM MSI ILL TRY TO INSTALL THAT DRIVERS U LINKED ME .. AND SEE IF IT WORKED..*

ALSO I Have something Called CreativeSoundBlaster Cinema it came built in with mobo and the mobo divers DVD..

Should i use it ? it got a lot of options and effects.. but i don't want my audio to be compromised by some software changes..


----------

